# Wie kann man Teich am Wintergarten realisieren?



## yara (14. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 

wir, ganz frische häuslesbesitzer, sind gerade dabei unseren garten zu planen. bei stöbern im internet sind wir auf folgendes bild gestossen und fragen uns wie sowas gemacht ist. also wir meinen den "viereckigen" teich direkt am Wintergarten. Der Steg ist uns garnicht so wichtig... Aber wir haben bisher einfach nichts brauchbares zum Thema rechteckige Teiche gefunden. Nun hoffen wir auf Eure Hilfe. Habt ihr einen Tip für uns?

http://www.frischer-windt.de/Landsc...tung/Teiche_Beispiele/Bi1009/body_bi1009.html

1000 Dank schonmal.

Yana und Ralph

Edit: Titel geändert - bitte keine all zu allgemeinen Titel wählen.


----------



## karsten. (14. März 2008)

*AW: wie kann man sowas realisieren?*

Hallo

Willkommen


vorausgesetzt Deine Wintergartenfundamente sind 0k.

ist das doch kein Problem

Erde raus ,Folie rein ,Wasser drauf 
fertig !

fast   

ich hab da von Einen gelesen wo es fast so aussieht ....  


schönes WE

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2094/?q=formaler


----------



## yara (14. März 2008)

*AW: wie kann man sowas realisieren?*

Das war auch unser erster Gedanken, dann wurde uns im Gartencenter von Folie abgeraten. Der nette Herr dort meinte dass sowas niemals mit Folie funktioniert. Dann meinte er wir sollen uns eine Teichwanne gießen lassen


----------



## karsten. (14. März 2008)

*AW: wie kann man sowas realisieren?*



			
				yara schrieb:
			
		

> Das war auch unser erster Gedanken, dann wurde uns im Gartencenter von Folie abgeraten. Der nette Herr dort meinte dass sowas niemals mit Folie funktioniert. Dann meinte er wir sollen uns eine Teichwanne gießen lassen



der nette Herr irrt !  

schau mal !

Die blaue Schrift sind LINKS 

meine Baubeschreibung oben ist stellt es vielleicht etwas vereinfacht dar

nur ist das bei Teichen mit geraden Uferlinien bei fachlich richtiger Montage die einfachste ,preisgünstigste und sicherste Variante.

mfG


----------



## yara (15. März 2008)

*AW: wie kann man sowas realisieren?*

super karsten, danke schonmal für die antwort.  

wir haben uns jetzt für folie entschieden... 

noch eine frage bleibt offen. 
wir wollen ja mit dem wasser direkt an den wintergarten anschliessen (innen haben wir auch direkt an der glasfront wasser, das war schon so, allerdings ist das eine plastikwanne die eben schon so integriert war.) aber, wie befestigen wir die folie direkt am wintergarten? habt ihr uns einen tipp?

da wir ab heute eine woche urlaub haben wollen wir das jetzt mal in angriff nehmen, denn immer nur am wochenende arbeiten, da sieht man ja dann kaum nen fortschritt. deshalb bedanken wir uns jetzt schonmal für schnelle antworten.

lg,
y + r


----------



## Annett (16. März 2008)

*AW: wie kann man sowas realisieren?*

Hi.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Klemmprofile, so ähnlich wie sie Naturagart anbietet, funktionieren sollten.
Allerdings solltet Ihr die Folie nicht sofort ganz straff "antackern", damit bei leichten Setzungen nicht gleich die Folie überdehnt wird bzw. reißt.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (16. März 2008)

*AW: wie kann man sowas realisieren?*

Die Klemmprofile von NG sind sicherlich eine sehr elegante Lösung. Wir haben bei uns am Teich mal etwas einfacheres probiert:







Hierzu haben wir unter die Folie und die Ufermatte eine Fussbodenleiste für Teppichböden gesetzt, dann die Folie und Matte darübergelegt und anschliessend mit einer Leiste festgeschraubt. Diese zweite Leiste ist eigentlich auch für den Fussboden gedacht, eine Übergangsleiste zwischen zwei Bodenbelägen. Das ganze sieht nicht so gut aus wie von NG, war aber auch nur als Versuch gedacht. Bisher hält es gut ...​


----------



## Olli.P (16. März 2008)

*AW: Wie kann man Teich am Wintergarten realisieren?*

Hi,


 

Die Variante von euch ist sicherlich gut wenn sich da nix mehr setzt. Was aber wenn doch.... 

Diese Teppichprofile sind ja ganz i.O. aber geht es doch bei der Folienbefestigung darum diese "Flächig" zu befestigen 
Und mit den so  ...(....   gebogenen Profilen hat man doch eher eine Punktbefestigung bzw. da drückt jeweils nur die Außenkante auf die Folie oder 

Wenn da eine Flache Leiste genommen wird hat man jedenfalls mehr Andruckfläche

Das wäre jedenfalls mein Einwand 

Aber wenn's bei Euch hält ist's ja um so besser


----------



## yara (17. März 2008)

*AW: Wie kann man Teich am Wintergarten realisieren?*

Tausend Dank schonmal für die Tips.

Wenn wir das mit den Klemmprofilen machen, könnte es da mit PVC-Folie ein Problem geben (dass die gleich reißt oder so)?

Viele Grüße,
Y+R


----------



## Annett (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wie kann man Teich am Wintergarten realisieren?*

Hi.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin - ich würde mich für solche Fragen an den Hersteller der Profile wenden.
In diesem Fall wäre das z.B. die Firma Naturagart.
Auf der HP lassen sich die Kontaktdaten finden. 
Da sie für den Verkauf an Selbstbauer ausgerüstet sind, sollte auch jemand diese eher heiklen Fragen beantworten können....

Nicht ist ärgerlicher, als ein undichter Teich direkt am Haus.

Ich bekomme nix von denen, finde aber das Konzept, nicht nur zu verkaufen, sondern auch ordentlich zu beraten, klasse. 
Wahrscheinlich gibt es auch noch andere Klemmprofile oder man kann sie von einem Schlosser/Metallbauer kostengünstiger? nachbauen lassen.


----------



## juergen-b (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wie kann man Teich am Wintergarten realisieren?*

hy zusammen,

ich denke eine nicht unwesentliche frage, die vorab zu klären wäre ist:

-- aus welchem material ist der sockel des wintergartens ?
-- wie ist er geformt (flach , rund , profilartig etc.) ?


wenn diese punkte geklärt sind kann man weiterdenken wie man anschließt ?

ein photo wäre hier sehr hilfreich.


----------

